# Bibby re-signs with Kings....



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0815/1418630.html

Let the championship season begin....


----------



## Coach Calipari (Aug 8, 2002)

With the signings of bibby and Keon Clark, if everyone on the team stays healthy through the playoffs, the kings should have a good shot at the title.:laugh:


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I guess ESPN wouldn't print something like that unless they were sure it was true. Wheeeeew.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I'm glad for the Kings and for Bibby. Keeping a team together is important if they want to keep improving their chances of winning it all.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Great to see that Bibby and Falk finally think clearly for once and take the money that was on the table (100 million my ss).


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I Bibby worth this kind of money 80million over 7 years. I don't think he is...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Within the context of that team, yeah he is worth the money. What are their other options? 

He gives them a legit shot at beating LA... without him, not so much.


----------

